# New to muzzleloading: What should I shoot from my TC Triumph 50 cal Bone Collector?



## TDBone

My girlfriend just got me the new Thompson Center Triumph, 50 cal, Bone Collector a few weeks ago. 

I went to go buy some rounds from the local store about a month ago but they said they didn't have much in at the time and sold me this...

- Winchester Triple Seven 209 Primers

- Powerbelt Bullets: Copper Series .50 Caliber Aerotips (245 Grain)

- Hodgdon Triple Seven Pre-Formed Pellets (50/50)

So...I went out to shoot it with a friend of mine who has shot more than a few muzzleloaders in his time. 

I would ...

- Place TWO of the Triple 7 Pre-Formed Pellets (50/50) into the barrel

- Place my Powerbelt Bullet (245 Grain) into the barrel

- Ram it down properly

- Place the primer 

- Now I am ready to shoot.

My question is...am I shooting the proper bullet and pellet combo? One 245 grain bullet with Two 50/50 pellets. 

Just want to make sure I am sighting her in with the best/proper/safest load set-up for hunting. 

TIA

Looking forward to my first muzzleloader hunt this weekend!


----------



## stev

TDBone said:


> My girlfriend just got me the new Thompson Center Triumph, 50 cal, Bone Collector a few weeks ago.
> 
> I went to go buy some rounds from the local store about a month ago but they said they didn't have much in at the time and sold me this...
> 
> - Winchester Triple Seven 209 Primers
> 
> - Powerbelt Bullets: Copper Series .50 Caliber Aerotips (245 Grain)
> 
> - Hodgdon Triple Seven Pre-Formed Pellets (50/50)
> 
> So...I went out to shoot it with a friend of mine who has shot more than a few muzzleloaders in his time.
> 
> I would ...
> 
> - Place TWO of the Triple 7 Pre-Formed Pellets (50/50) into the barrel
> 
> - Place my Powerbelt Bullet (245 Grain) into the barrel
> 
> - Ram it down properly
> 
> - Place the primer
> 
> - Now I am ready to shoot.
> 
> My question is...am I shooting the proper bullet and pellet combo? One 245 grain bullet with Two 50/50 pellets.
> 
> Just want to make sure I am sighting her in with the best/proper/safest load set-up for hunting.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Looking forward to my first muzzleloader hunt this weekend!


How is it hitting the target ?you will be okay .a lot of folk over load the powder or pellets when its not needed.
Your combination is good .each gun is different .


----------



## TDBone

She's hitting fine.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave

I'm going to give the muzzelloading season a try again after about 10 years not doing it. Still going to use .44 cal Hornady 240gr hollowpoints with 50cal sabots from a TC System 1. Also, two 50gr pellets. It worked the last time I shot a deer, so it probably will work again, Good Luck Dave.


----------



## Jim Thompson

your combo will work fine as long as it is shooting good from your particular gun.  with season starting in a few days, dont worry about changing anything yet.

later if you get the urge we can talk all day about loads


----------



## lineman33

I shot mine again today i use 3/50s in mine with 223gr powerbelts but i shoot uptoo 250yrds,i think you will be fine


----------



## TDBone

Well, I went out and shot her today...man, I just love this gun! 

I shot two shots with 2 pellets each = 100gr total per shot. One hit directly on the bullseye at 25 yards then at 100 it hit 2 inches left. The guy running the range was giving me some pointers and said to load up 3 pellets = 150gr and take another shot at 100 yards ... she hit dead center. 

So...she is locked in at 100 and I will be shooting 150gr (3 Pellets)...He said it should help my placement be a little more consistent with a heavier shot. 

Lovin' it!


----------



## doublelungdriller

TDBONE i have the same gun and love it. i shoot 150gr. (3 pellets) with the 250gr. shockwave sabot. it's awesome


----------



## kvistads

Too much powder in my opinion.  Whatever you're getting good groups with - stay with it.  I very seldom go over 100 grains of regular black powder for hunting loads.  Shot placement is the most important factor.  I've killed many deer with my Ruger Old Army pistol using a round ball on top of 30 grains of 3F.


----------



## ETK

Not trying to hijack the thread but I have a 50 caliber T/C Encore with a Leupold Ultimate Slam 3x9 with BDC on it.  I had already bought some Thompson Shockwaves in a 240 GRAIN HOLLOW POINTS. My question is Leupold recommends zeroing dead on at 100 yards with a 250 grain bullet so will the 240 grains shoot higher at 200 yards than the Bdc says it will?  I shot it today and zeroed it dead on at 100 at it hit four inches high at 200.  Does this sound right considering a 250 grain load versus 240 grain load?  Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## lineman33

ETK your good dont wrry at all i changed too 223 from 250 power belt and at 250 yrds i was .5" lower so u are good


----------



## ETK

Thanks Lineman.  I do not have a place to shoot 250 yards and check mine.  How high do you think I will be at 250 with the 240 grain and possibly how high at 300 yards?   Do you think I have enough kinetic energy to kill a deer at 300 yards?


----------



## timgarside

TD- Sounds like you've got it all worked out. Just a few pointers for what its worth. I would mark your ram rod and be sure you seat your loads the same every time, and I like to run a patch thru the bore between shots to keep her squeaky clean and lubed. Once the barrell is seasoned if you do these 2 things shell be dead acurate every shot. Good luck this week and shoot 'em straight!


----------



## olhippie

..TD, You needn't change what is shooting well for now, but later on check out Blackhorn 209 in your Bone Collector. The BH209 burns cleaner, is easier on your barrel steel and requires MUCH LESS cleaning, more akin to smokeless powder in residue and performance, BH 209 is super for closed breech 209 fired muzzle loaders. Nothing else like it.


----------



## TDBone

Thanks for the advice guys!

Much appreciated.


----------



## Jim Thompson

olhippie said:


> ..TD, You needn't change what is shooting well for now, but later on check out Blackhorn 209 in your Bone Collector. The BH209 burns cleaner, is easier on your barrel steel and requires MUCH LESS cleaning, more akin to smokeless powder in residue and performance, BH 209 is super for closed breech 209 fired muzzle loaders. Nothing else like it.




yep yep and yep


----------



## ChristopherA.King

I have the triumph and I shoot 100grn pyrodex pellets and 240 grain bullet and it will shoot groups inside a half dollar love the gun


----------

